# I Think We Need Some More Ranks



## kricket53 (Aug 4, 2010)

you know what i mean? there should be some new ranks, so people will get them more frequently, and it will be a better way of measurimg their rank, rather than having only a few, so that its either high or low.
also, i think it will increase conversation, because members will be more motivated to move up to a moderate, realistic goal, instead of getting frustrated trying to achieve ganja god or something by posting like 10000000 times.
members can rank up every like 100 or 200 posts.
heres a few titles off the top of my head..

stranger
j.b.(junior baker)
smoker
frequent smoker
mega smoker
blazer
frequent blazer
mega blazer
pothead
huge pothead
stoner
bob marley

hahahahhahaha.

but seriously rollitup, please consider something like this.


----------



## Wordz (Aug 4, 2010)

really? there are people that care about that? lol


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 4, 2010)

yes it makes me be able to tell the difference between a dumbass and a guy who knows what hes talking about.


----------



## Wordz (Aug 4, 2010)

i've been on this site for almost 4 years and post count doesn't mean shit. go to the grow journals and look around then you can tell who knows what's up


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 4, 2010)

oh. still, id like the titles to be a bit more diverse but thats just me..

do you grow?


----------



## uncle j dog (Apr 7, 2015)

Wordz said:


> i've been on this site for almost 4 years and post count doesn't mean shit. go to the grow journals and look around then you can tell who knows what's up


hey good morning, can i please get some help? i've had a batch of supersoil cooking for 35 days in 50 gal. trash cans with the roots organic bag duct tapped to the top. i look in through the little holes all the time an i recently saw some green fungus on the top. now i know white fungus is good and i still have yet to see any of that, but i;m told it can grow under the surface so don;t trip if i don;t see any white, but i do see a little green. is this bad and if so what should i do? thank you for your help


----------



## deadgro (Apr 7, 2015)

uncle j dog said:


> hey good morning, can i please get some help? i've had a batch of supersoil cooking for 35 days in 50 gal. trash cans with the roots organic bag duct tapped to the top. i look in through the little holes all the time an i recently saw some green fungus on the top. now i know white fungus is good and i still have yet to see any of that, but i;m told it can grow under the surface so don;t trip if i don;t see any white, but i do see a little green. is this bad and if so what should i do? thank you for your help


Post this in the organic or soil forum.


----------

